# Review - AnyNode OpenVZ 1GB



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

*Provider*: AnyNode

*Plan*: OpenVZ 1GB VPS

*Price*: 4.40$ per month with Promocode

*Location*: Detroit, MI

*Purchased*: 08/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor : 0
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 16
model : 2
model name : Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2356
stepping : 3
cpu MHz : 2300.081
cache size : 512 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 8
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 5
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc unfair_spinlock pni cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm extapic abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw
bogomips : 4600.16
TLB size : 1024 4K pages
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor : 1
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 16
model : 2
model name : Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2356
stepping : 3
cpu MHz : 2300.081
cache size : 512 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 1
cpu cores : 8
apicid : 1
initial apicid : 1
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 5
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc unfair_spinlock pni cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm extapic abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw
bogomips : 4600.16
TLB size : 1024 4K pages
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        1048576 kB
MemFree:          808648 kB
Cached:            69288 kB
Active:           123148 kB
Inactive:         101308 kB
Active(anon):      85880 kB
Inactive(anon):    69288 kB
Active(file):      37268 kB
Inactive(file):    32020 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        524288 kB
SwapFree:         509240 kB
Dirty:                20 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        155168 kB
Shmem:              2612 kB
Slab:              15448 kB
SReclaimable:      11688 kB
SUnreclaim:         3760 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 11.8903 s, 90.3 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-09-01 02:22:20--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===============================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 6.01M/s   in 11s

2013-09-01 02:22:31 (9.42 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*
MongoDB
Lighttpd (static sites)
Ruby based sites
Munin master
*Support:*I have opened 1 support ticket yet.


Asking for the support of IPv6. They returned that IPv6 will be available on Septermber the 1st.
Support is fast and polite.

*Overall experience:*

Whenever a provider is telling you that they are switching datacenters you might feel not that good. But the move from Chicago to Detroit is good.

I like the fresh location and the datacenter 123.net (AS12129) does have good upstream providers: Level3, Tinet, Savvis, and Cogent.

Look at the traceroutes to Europe: Level3/Tinet only.

I will update the review in January. If they keep this level (both 123.net and anyNode) it might become a good alternative to Chicago and Buffalo.

*Network:*

traceroute lemonde.fr:


```
2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  0.629 ms  0.644 ms *
 3  4.53.76.157 (4.53.76.157)  13.187 ms  13.311 ms  13.284 ms
 4  ae-11-11.car2.Detroit1.Level3.net (4.69.133.246)  102.259 ms  102.291 ms  102.294 ms
 5  ae-7-7.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.133.250)  100.453 ms  100.472 ms  100.428 ms
 6  ae-10-10.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.50)  99.662 ms 4.69.201.62 (4.69.201.62)  99.751 ms ae-48-48.ebr2.NewYork2.Level3.net (4.69.201.50)  101.976 ms
 7  4.69.201.85 (4.69.201.85)  101.567 ms 4.69.201.93 (4.69.201.93)  101.871 ms 4.69.202.57 (4.69.202.57)  102.167 ms
 8  ae-41-41.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.49)  99.847 ms ae-44-44.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.61)  100.752 ms  101.160 ms
 9  ae-92-92.csw4.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.161.106)  100.321 ms ae-72-72.csw2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.161.98)  100.983 ms ae-82-82.csw3.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.161.102)  100.752 ms
10  4.69.168.7 (4.69.168.7)  103.183 ms  102.234 ms 4.69.168.199 (4.69.168.199)  145.158 ms
11  ONLINE-SAS.edge4.Paris1.Level3.net (212.3.235.54)  102.278 ms  101.122 ms  102.315 ms
12  6k1-1046.dc2.poneytelecom.eu (88.191.1.254)  100.040 ms  101.511 ms  99.992 ms
```
traceroute dvhn.nl:

```
2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  0.601 ms  0.571 ms *
 3  xe-2-3-2-3506.chi11.ip4.tinet.net (216.221.159.225)  7.733 ms  7.673 ms  7.646 ms
 4  xe-8-3-0.lon11.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.80.57)  91.790 ms xe-5-0-1.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.184.130)  93.020 ms xe-5-1-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.141)  93.953 ms
 5  bit-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.75.70)  93.633 ms  93.625 ms  93.594 ms
 6  806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109)  106.876 ms  107.749 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105)  108.829 ms
```
traceroute sueddeutsche.de:

```
2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  23.309 ms  23.313 ms  23.279 ms
 3  tengigabitethernet8-3.ar4.chi2.gblx.net (64.214.140.201)  7.719 ms  7.862 ms  7.849 ms
 4  vodafone-procurement.tengigabitethernet8-2.ar3.ham1.gblx.net (209.130.173.2)  106.657 ms  106.719 ms  106.698 ms
 5  92.79.211.209 (92.79.211.209)  107.010 ms  107.011 ms  106.992 ms
 6  92.79.202.50 (92.79.202.50)  114.499 ms  113.673 ms  113.735 ms
 7  92.79.203.170 (92.79.203.170)  112.575 ms  112.540 ms  112.519 ms
 8  188.111.149.118 (188.111.149.118)  116.974 ms  117.099 ms  117.016 ms
 9  145.253.180.27 (145.253.180.27)  116.785 ms  116.656 ms  116.608 ms
```
traceroute washingtonpost.com:

```
2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  8.909 ms  8.807 ms  8.818 ms
 3  te4-1.1060.ccr01.dtw04.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.60.45)  43.493 ms  43.513 ms  43.444 ms
 4  te9-3.ccr01.tol01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.22)  80.499 ms  80.433 ms  80.373 ms
 5  154.54.89.121 (154.54.89.121)  7.522 ms  7.517 ms 154.54.89.129 (154.54.89.129)  7.494 ms
 6  be2004.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.10)  7.495 ms be2003.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.29.22)  7.878 ms be2004.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.10)  7.993 ms
 7  abovenet.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.198)  7.422 ms  7.350 ms  7.270 ms
 8  xe-4-2-0.cr2.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.22.213)  7.523 ms  7.520 ms  7.448 ms
 9  xe-4-0-0.cr2.lga5.us.above.net (64.125.31.73)  21.488 ms  20.946 ms  20.908 ms
10  xe-2-2-0.cr2.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.105)  26.100 ms  26.146 ms  26.123 ms
11  xe-7-2-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.41)  65.270 ms  65.304 ms  65.146 ms
12  xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113)  26.207 ms  26.238 ms  26.219 ms
13  64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150)  26.621 ms  26.653 ms  26.678 ms
14  208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100)  27.151 ms  26.779 ms  26.822 ms
```
traceroute to Atlanta:

```
2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  0.814 ms  0.735 ms  0.693 ms
 3  xe-2-3-2-3506.chi11.ip4.tinet.net (216.221.159.225)  7.640 ms  7.575 ms  7.538 ms
 4  xe-9-2-0.atl11.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.109.205)  38.621 ms xe-8-2-0.atl11.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.109.201)  38.912 ms xe-7-2-0.atl11.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.109.197)  95.930 ms
 5  ramnode-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.78.254)  38.092 ms  37.988 ms  38.741 ms
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

Great review! Thanks!

By the way you mispelled Detroit (Detroid) in the middle there under Overall Experiences!


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Great review! Thanks!


Saw that too but edit is disabled...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Saw that too but edit is disabled...


F7U12!!! Ok yeah I'll make sure we discuss about it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

AnyNode is the company that has an actual office correct? This review actually does make me want to look into getting a VM in Detroit now!


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> F7U12!!! Ok yeah I'll make sure we discuss about it.


Yup. I was talking about this topic with ManDude too.



HalfEatenPie said:


> AnyNode is the company that has an actual office correct? This review actually does make me want to look into getting a VM in Detroit now!


I think so. Ask anyNode or scv.


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, anyNode has a parent company --- think it is listed on their ads here on vpsBoard.

Physical office, yes.  

Their network performs well from here (only testing so far).  That's weird, because my upstream seems to hate throughput


----------



## scv (Sep 1, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> AnyNode is the company that has an actual office correct? This review actually does make me want to look into getting a VM in Detroit now!


Yes, our office is located at 4 Park Lane Blvd in Dearborn, MI (the Fairlane Office Center - suite 305). You're more than welcome to visit our NOC and pay an invoice in person 

Thanks for the review wlanboy! I have one thing I'd like to note however;



wlanboy said:


> model name : Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2356


Our actual nodes are all Intel Xeon L5520 or X5550s. The Opteron box was one of our existing Detroit nodes but now that we've moved our equipment it'll be retired.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

scv said:


> Our actual nodes are all Intel Xeon L5520 or X5550s. The Opteron box was one of our existing Detroit nodes but now that we've moved our equipment it'll be retired.


Any ETA of the relocation of my vps?


----------



## scv (Sep 1, 2013)

I will be performing live migrations of all existing services today. You shouldn't notice any more than a few seconds network outage.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

scv said:


> I will be performing live migrations of all existing services today. You shouldn't notice any more than a few seconds network outage.


Forget to update:

IPv6 addresses were added to my vps.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 19, 2013)

Time to update the review. Current status report:



16 minutes of downtime due to a announced "dc is playing with routers" network update.

Short version: Rocket solid.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Time to update:



Thats 1 day 19 hours and 49 minutes of downtime.

The 14 days entry is wrong - a bug at statuscake (just look at the date/time stamps).

There was one kernel panic at the host node - it was not set to auto reboot - which caused 16 hours of downtime.

And a node reboot that caused close to 8 hours of downtime due to a bug in SolusVM - the one that does not restart suspended containers.

I am quite sure that both things won't happen again.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 7, 2014)

Time for an update:



10 minutes of downtime since the last update.

A small network blib at the datacenter nothing else happend.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 8, 2014)

No downtime.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Time for an update:



No downtime since the last update.

CPU is ok, but the I/O degraded over the last months.

It is still ok but not as snappy as last year.

Network on the other side improved:


--2014-06-09 12:29:38-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 57.3M/s in 1.7s

2014-06-09 12:29:41 (57.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

Looks like the caps were removed.

Routing to EU is good:

103.899 ms to England (Telia only)

147.079 ms to Sweden (Level 3 only with the same routing problems)

110.290 ms to Germany (Level3 only)

126.021 ms to Swizz (HE only)


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Time for an update: (missed this one)



1 day 17 hours 34 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

1 day and 11 hours of node downtime since the last update

CPU and I/O are ok.

Network was and is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-08-24 06:46:37--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 65.4M/s   in 1.5s

2014-08-24 06:46:39 (65.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Time for an update:



18 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 74 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Network was and is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-10-27 07:06:50--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[==================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 67.9M/s   in 1.5s

2014-10-27 07:06:51 (67.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Time for an update:



5 hours and 12 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

And a whopping 11 days outage for node, iptable modules, control panel and other problems.

Uptime of the vps itself is 74 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-20 08:26:35--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 64.7M/s   in 1.5s

2014-12-20 08:26:37 (64.7 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 30, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 3 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Network is still great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-30 12:43:06--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 62.9M/s   in 1.6s

2015-01-30 12:43:08 (62.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## MannDude (Jan 30, 2015)

My only complain is lack of new stock. I've got two great VMs there and I'd probably order another if I could. =/


----------



## scv (Feb 10, 2015)

@wlanboy thanks for the update.

@MannDude - we'll have some KVM stock available in about a week, but you can always submit a ticket and we can work out setting up a VM for you.


----------



## drmike (Feb 10, 2015)

MORE STOCK, MAKE MORE STOCK!

Anynode has been on my short try list, but every time I go to shop, none for me.
 

Need a DOESANYNODEHAVESTOCK thing


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 22, 2015)

Time for an update:



19 minutes and 38 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 54 days.

CPU and I/O are ok.

Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-22 06:22:51--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 71.8M/s   in 1.4s

2015-03-22 06:22:53 (71.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## john (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone else down at AnyNode right now? Seems their website is also hosted on the same network.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, my servers down and it looks like their website and billing portal as well. Looks like the network is nulled or something as a traceroute doesn't get past the border router.

Hopefully they fix soon.  First downtime I have seen in 6+ months.

Cheers!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2015)

my.anynode.net is online and states that my instance is online too.

Looks like a routing issue.


----------

